# A proposal to handle the issue of plant picking at meetings



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

glad to be back to club meetings. About the plant trading issue: what about having it happen *at the start of the meeting, members only*? In 30 minutes of so the "feeding frenzy" would be pretty much gone and then we could start the main discussions and presentations without the nagging concerns "will my favorite plant be gone by the time I get to the table" and the distracting parallel action? Another benefit I can see is that the plant owner and experienced folk will be there to provide advice as others search for the right plant. I for one have learned greatly from casual comments while trading plants and that's also how I was introduced to quite a few vlub members.

The practice would also seriously hinder "free loaders" (non-members collecting plants) since all members would be engaged and by the time we all get our picks the good stuff will be gone. No need to designate "bad cops" and "good cops", we would be all on this together. We could have a policy, say, plant trading from 1 to 1:45 (if meeting starting at 1) and then we could have the educational session of the meeting afterwards at a more leisurely and concentrated mood.

Perhaps a few members might just "pack their bag and leave", I still think most of us who enjoy the company and the hobby will stay. And the "quality" of the core of the meeting (in terms of commitment to the club and interest in learning) would be optimized.

Just a suggestion that I believe has not been raised yet. Would love to know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Marcio, this definitely deserves consideration. I like it because it decreases the "police action", although our plant monitors will still be necessary.

Let's limit the time to 30 minutes. That should be plenty, and gives everyone a predictable schedule for the meeting. 

What does everyone else think?


----------



## lrulff (Jan 23, 2011)

Interesting point of view. As a new member, I just started coming to the meetings, but I agree with Marcio.


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll try anything that might work. The only thing about doing it at the beginning is for some of the members who live far away and may come to the meeting late may lose out to the non-members. I think we can take this suggestion but put all the plants in an ice chest or two and then about halfway through the presentation bring them out in the main meeting room so all can monitor.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

This really does sound like a good idea. It takes care of the "I have to leave early" people as well.

Sounds like it's worth a try!


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think this combined with pre arranging trades (when possible) is at the very least a good starting point. Maybe if we know ahead of time that someone will be late we can make adjustments.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about the people who have to drive for an might be late. I also thought about this. what about the members only rule. as in members will only be able to get plants, so non members would only have to pay for membership and now they can get plants.
but people new to planted tanks won't be able to get plants till they pay member ship.
so it's a toss up.

what about new members can't take plants till they have been to three meetings? .


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

fishyjoe24 said:


> what about the people who have to drive for an might be late.
> 
> what about new members can't take plants till they have been to three meetings? .


Joe, just get there on time like everyone else, if you are 15 minutes late, you'll still have 15 - 30 minutes to trade.

I get the point that everyone is trying to make in the last thread and this one, I really do. _Some_ people have taken advantage of the system. However, all of this negative talk is just driving away prospective members. I was loving this plant club and the knowledge offered at the meetings, plus the chance to exchange plants. But all this talk has slowly started to sour the club in my opinion.

I thought the purpose of this club and the meetings were to grow the hobby, not to limit, police or even exclude new members.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

Dejlig said:


> Joe, just get there on time like everyone else, if you are 15 minutes late, you'll still have 15 - 30 minutes to trade.
> 
> I get the point that everyone is trying to make in the last thread and this one, I really do. _Some_ people have taken advantage of the system. However, all of this negative talk is just driving away prospective members. I was loving this plant club and the knowledge offered at the meetings, plus the chance to exchange plants. But all this talk has slowly started to sour the club in my opinion.
> 
> I thought the purpose of this club and the meetings were to grow the hobby, not to limit, police or even exclude new members.


I have to agree with you! 

If I have anything that I don't want to "give away" (and I have a few), I think you can just post online here and set it up to bring it to someone.

Some plants I really don't mind "giving away". After all, I compost them most of the time anyway.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've never heard of excluding new members from plant trades. So far as I know a member is a member, period. That's how our by-laws are written. 


We have a great club. Discussion is just the free flowing of ideas. Don't let discussion change what you have seen of our club. We are welcoming, generous, and sincere. It's our heritage, if your new, and our history if you a vintage member! :0)


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Can't we all get along. Why not bring up the issue at the next meeting and get a consensus then. Maybe keep the plants in a place where nobody can get to them until after that part of the meeting and then, whatever the group says, goes. I have only been around for about a year and still can't pronounce most of the plant names that most people say naturally but I still like this group, even after some negativity. We have grown a lot in my short year here and I don't see it stopping. Oh yea, I think I owe my dues. Anyway, lets keep having fun and keep growing.


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there,

it seems my proposal raised some interest, pro and con. I think we are all getting along here, there should be no expectation that everyone will agree with one way or the other. Which is why we have a Board with the authority to decide. I for one plan to defer to the Board on all matters :usa2:, including paying the exorbitant annual fee of $20  

What we should avoid is to waste precious time during the meeting discussing how to run the meeting. Time for consensus building is now - if in fact the club feels something should change. 

If there is any serious intent to deal with "unauthorized plant picking" (either non-members picking or members picking at the wrong time) which has been a major cause for side-talk as well, something must be done. People were talking about designating "cops", while I proposed a change in the "incentive system": Once people get their plants, everybody relax and on to the more substantive part of our meeting. As I mentioned above, I found my suggestion had the extra benefit of removing distracting thoughts for the educational part as well. 

This is my last post on the issue but here's a suggestion that would work even if plant trading remains at the end:

1) Each member keeps her plants on her possession until the end of presentation.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I think it is a great idea. I like to bring things to give away and that is why I post a message asking for personal requests. Then I label them and hand them to that person. Then I put the rest up for grabs.. This will always be a difficult thing to manage but if we will just remember the spirit in which the club stands for and works toward we can resolve this. If we let this very little problem cause strife our small club will go the way of other small clubs and vanish. This is an educational and promotional club for the aquatic plant hobby. This should be a rewarding experience in education oand fun. Not about getting a plant before someone else. If you are worried about missing out on some great plant find, then I'm afraid you have already missed the whole point already. If you want something special make arrangements ahead of time. Don't get me wrong I know we have rules and members should be first. So just take the situation in your own hands and ask ahead of time. I enjoy sharing what I have and what I know.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Everyone should just list what they have. Then we can start a list if who gets what. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmtsaucedo (Dec 22, 2012)

I think it would be worth the try to trade plants at the beginning of the meeting. I'm game to try anything that might help make things run more smoothly.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, we are going to try this at the next meeting.

You must be a member to receive plants, but if you are a new member and do not have any plants to contribute, that is OK.

We will trade plants for 30 minutes at the beginning of the meeting: 1:00 to 1:30. Then the business and program part of the meeting will start. Of course if there are plants left over at 1:30, members can take them later.

Please be courteous! If there is a big bag of plants, don't just grab the whole thing and run. Take some, and leave some for others. We really do not want to have "plant cops" checking membership cards, but some members have complained about the feeding frenzy at the plant table.

By tradition, members do not sell plants to other members. We give or trade. If you have a plant or other item that has been requested before the meeting by another person, please give it directly to that person. We can't keep track of special requests that are left on the plant table.

I have posted this on DFW Fishbox as well. Volunteer plant monitors, if you can keep an eye on things without being heavy-handed, I would appreciate it.

Thank you!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Marcio, just wanted to let you know that your idea of exchanging plants at the beginning worked very well this meeting. However, there were only about 15 people at this meeting...only time will tell if it works when the crowd is as big as in January and February but "thank you" for your suggestion and "thank you" executive committee for testing it...hoping this topic can finally be closed


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with Tanya, thanks!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

This lasts meeting was great, the plant exchange went well, the host was wonderful and all the information was great. This is a great group and I love the way we all came together, even if there was only 15 this time, but it was wonderful. Let's keep it up. Thanks to all who came and all who wanted to come and couldn't make it. This is a great group to educate myself and hopefully others about aquatic plants. Also, anybody need some Birchardi?


----------



## BirdieWren (Sep 21, 2011)

I like this idea. Looking forward to the next meeting!


----------

